# Moss for driftwood



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Question for the planted people....I have a 210G (29" deep) in which I would like to attach some moss to grow on the driftwood. I do not want to fertilize with flourish as I would go through a bottle a week. I also don't want to do Co2. I do have a decent light so that shouldn't be a problem. So all that being said what kind of moss or plant should I be looking for and where might I find them?
Thanks


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

+1 vote for Fissidens ( Most are super rare and expensive but very beautiful. ) 
+1 for jungermannia truncata
+1 Queen Moss
+1 Coral moss
+1 homalia rosa
+1 hymenophyllaceae ( lots of cool sp. )
+1 star moss
+1 plagiochila

i can go on and on and on but any one of them looks beautiful ..  or you can always go with Bucephalandra mini species and grow a nice bunch of those since your tank is so large ( they come in blue, purple, red, light/dark green, very dark purple - almost black, and more ). oh and Pilo moss is also a good one, anubias pangolino, anubias mini, anubias bonsai, anubias white, anubias stardust and dont forget about Ranalisma rostratum.. As to where to get them i don't really know but posting them might attract some attention .. Fissidens Fontanus is a popular choice that some choose to run without co2, and may I suggest you try the grinding method- dry start with spores.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

If you want to keep it easy, Java moss is practically indestructible


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

That's awesome guys....The Fissidens Fontanus looks amazing. Java moss would be my second choice right now but availability might play a role here as well. I'm pretty sure Java is more readily available but I will do some poking around and see what I can find.

Keep the suggestions coming!!

And if anyone has some good sources please let me know.

Cheers


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Oh yeah, for fertilization I suggest you go with EI. You can pick up the fertilizers from Canadian Aquatics ( BCA vendor ) Additionally, you can go check out theplantguy, thewetleaf, shrimpfever, angelfins, etc. And for lighting, try clamp lights if you feel like its not enough. Its cheaper than buying one of those monster aquarium lights.


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

I already have the monster light.... I have a compact fluorescent Coralife 6' light. I will talk with Pat about the ferts...thanks


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

I have a low tech planted tank that hardly sees ferts, and my experience with mosses are as follows:
1. Java moss will grow fast if you give it enough light (my little fluval 8w led prompted good growth when the moss was about 6 inches from the light source. If you want something to help fill your big tank...Java moss will help. It tends to grow messy, except where my java moss tree was right at the outflow of the filter, then there was more structured growth that looked much nicer.
2. Phoenix moss didn't grow quite as fast because it was shaded where I had it in the tank. Would it match java mosses growth rate given enough light? I don't think so given not too many people seems to have whole tanks taken over by Phoenix moss.
3. Flame moss I just started with, but I really like the look and density of the moss. From what I heard it's a slow grower.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

kivyee said:


> I have a low tech planted tank that hardly sees ferts, and my experience with mosses are as follows:
> 1. Java moss will grow fast if you give it enough light (my little fluval 8w led prompted good growth when the moss was about 6 inches from the light source. If you want something to help fill your big tank...Java moss will help. It tends to grow messy, except where my java moss tree was right at the outflow of the filter, then there was more structured growth that looked much nicer.
> 2. Phoenix moss didn't grow quite as fast because it was shaded where I had it in the tank. Would it match java mosses growth rate given enough light? I don't think so given not too many people seems to have whole tanks taken over by Phoenix moss.
> 3. Flame moss I just started with, but I really like the look and density of the moss. From what I heard it's a slow grower.
> ...


Awesome input...great to hear your experiences with basically the same thing I am wanting to do!!


----------

